# Broad Bay and Linkhorn bay



## sepefrio (Mar 31, 2014)

Might be heading out to Broad Bay and maybe Linkhorn Bay Saturday night on a friends boat. He has some of those underwater green LED lights he wants to try out. Any suggestions on good spots and bait to use?


----------



## surfqban (Apr 8, 2014)

I fish those two a lot cuz I live close by and after several years of going there they are really hit and miss. I was out there a week a go and had a nice day catching blues and some small stripers. Went back out there yesterday in my kayak and the water was just a brown muddy mess and full of jellyfish, I can only imagine from all the rain run-off. My arms got a work out yesterday and that was about it. I have really good luck there with 4"-5" swim shads and curly tail grubs on a 1/2oz to 3/4oz jig head. I have the best luck along the various coves that dot the shoreline where the big houses are. The big swirl that's created where the boat channel current meets the calm water of the coves seems to be productive for me. The cove directly across from the beach area of The Narrows is particularly good. Hopefully by this weekend the water will clear a bit and warm up some more. Come fall the Specks are very thick in those coves. Good Luck.


----------



## sepefrio (Mar 31, 2014)

Well we went out and got skunked. Not even nibbles. Well except once. Had my bait rod for out (sabiki) and in the rod holder. I forgot about it for a bit then next thing I know the pool violently jerks and you can feel the boat move a little. Everyone in the boat jumped. The line was snapped right at the reel. Never had that happen before. Must have been a bait fish on the line and something big hit it hard. 

But overall, a lot of well fed crabs.


----------

